# Childrens ages with a VA



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,

We're thinking of going with a VA who are also  part of a consortium. Is it realistic that we may get a child under 2? We've said 0-3 but are we disadvantaged with a VA on getting a young child/baby?

Any advise would be appreciated xxxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We went with a VA which was also part of a consortium. We were told at the info evening that the last 3 children they had placed were babies. We saw 13 profiles once approved and all were under 2. We were linked to an 8 month old who came home 2 months later. Our friends from prep had exactly the same aged match. It's definitely possible, more so due to being part of a consortium. However please be aware things have recently changed in the courts which is prolonging placement orders being made. This means younger children are becoming rarer and there is more competition for babies coming through the system. Have you spoken to your VA honestly about your age range? What was their reaction? Ours said this was ok but we may have to wait a little longer. As it happens our matching took place quickly post approval, we were very lucky xxx


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for replying lolly  

We said 0-3 age range and they said thats possible but to be flexible with a 0-5 range. We would consider a sibling group if it was the right maych, but ideally one.

I guess it just depends at the time. I've seen alot of signatures on here with under 2's but i'm not sure if that is a rarity or not?


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Norma
We are with LA. Can only speak from our experience but babies under 2 in our consortium were few and far between and seemed to be snapped up very quickly. But there are cases where they need to placed out of area but there would be much competition. Especially for babies with minimal health concerns etc. 
also depends on your ethnicity. There seems to be a shortage of adopters for black and mixed race babies. Some SWs will consider adopters of different ethnicity to the child and some won't.  

What have the VA said? Do they believe they will be able to place such a young one with you? They can tell you what sort of children they have been placing up to now. Ask them the liklihood for an under 2. They may be part of a consortium in which the LAs don't have enough adopters of their own and then you'd be in a good position. 

Plenty of people on here seem to get babies through VAs so must happen. 
We wanted 2 siblings under 3 and haven't had to wait too long but siblings are harder to place. Our friend who wants a single baby is still waiting 10 months after approval.  
Good luck.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I would just echo what lolly said and to be very aware that placement orders are taking a lot longer to get at the moment so there are just not as many babies coming through, there for the ones that are will be much easier to place in house, some LA's are just not taking on any prospective adopters at the moment because of the situation with placement orders.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi again   There was a wave of us last year who followed a similar pattern, ie, babies removed at birth, placement orders granted around 5 months, CPRs sent out about 6 months, linked at 8 months and came home at 10 months. But things have sadly changed in line with new legislation. That's not to say it never happens, but is certainly not as prevalent as it once was. I really think a totally honest chat with your agency is a good place to start. It's so hard but this is your forever family, you shouldn't compromise if your heart doesn't agree. The last thing you want is to resent a situation. Having said that we were totally adamant of would adopt a son, and we fell in love with a little pink. So equally I guess you must never say never...


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Our gut feeling is to go with the VA. Their home visit was great & we were left feeling really positive& excited. The VA said they have been placing a range of ages. I guess we may just have a long wait for under 2. Their support afterwards has been recommended by previous adopters.

The LA we tried ( our LA) also said its rare to place babies, would more likely be toddlers/ 0-5 yrs. but the LA have rejected us as we live right next to the village where most of their children come from, so they would end up finding children for us outside their LA & they werent prepared to take us on & do that.

So i guess we try another neighbouring LA ( as our LA recommended) or stick with the VA who I think we'll have the better experience of the process with.

I think either way I need to accept its very unlikely we'll get a very little one xxx


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Forgot to say.....

Thanks for your replied, its so useful to hear your thoughts & advice xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Like I said, never say never, there are little ones around, some may have more uncertainties around health issues, or be part of a sibling group. But maybe not all. And as with everything with adoption things can change. Also what's to say you don't fall for the profile of the 2 and a half year old. Go with your heart, keep and open mind and keep posting. This site is invaluable! Masses of luck xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I was going to say something similar to Lolly in that things are constantly changing with adoption so what the situation is now may not be the case once you're approved, of course this could go either way. You could start with an agency that says yes they do have very young ones to place and then that may not be the case later on. We went with our la as they said they struggle to find adopters for very young ones as they'd had a spate of adopters wanting school age children. I'm sure that's not the case now as on the 2 different prep courses we attended I would say 90% of us were looking for under 2. They are still placing very young ones but with our la they're trying to push the babies through foster to adopt so that in itself will also be reducing the numbers of children under 2.
My advice however would be to go with your instincts on agency but you will have to be prepared for things to possibly change expectation wise.
Good luck.


----------

